
Joel on Software: The inches add up to feet, the feet add up to yards, and the yards add up to miles. And you ship a truly great product. - staunch
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/06/07.html
======
menloparkbum
This article reads like he really, really wanted to tell everyone the story
about finding the rogue alarm clock at his neighbor's apartment, but didn't
have a good reason to publish it, so he added a couple paragraphs at the end
about how being anal makes a person good at finding bugs. It did not flow
together well.

~~~
ntoshev
Actually, he wanted to tell everyone they have released fogbugz 6 beta, wasn't
that obvious? It is good story anyway.

------
tx
Too bad Joel stopped blogging about software... Looking at this last XX posts
I don't see anything about software.

Joel is getting old... :-)

~~~
bootload
_'... Too bad Joel stopped blogging about software... ...'_

I've noticed this as well. A while ago he lamented the fact there was nothing
more to write about ( _i forget the exact post, article it was in_ ) having
got everything off his chest about software & software development (old skool
desktop mainly). But don't despair. I think a lot of the stuff he's pump( _ed_
& _ing_ ) out is ahead of the curve. The articles are what you need to know a
bit further up the line. Not as useful in the immediate as when you expand
beyond survival mode.

What do you do when you need to know about

\- design an office ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BionicOffice.html>

\- learn about management skills ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/08/07.html>

\- why writing is essential ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/SortingResumes.html>

\- larger picture ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/DevelopmentAbstraction.html>

\- how to ship physical things ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/HowToShipAnything.html>

_"... Useful software written above the level of the single device ...."_ Jeff
Stutz wrote this on leaving Microsoft (
<http://www.synthesist.net/writing/onleavingms.html> ). I view JOS, _"useful
advice written above the level of a startup"_.

------
nickb
Hmm... that reminds me too much of this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rFx6OFooCs> One of the most inspirational
movie scenes ever.

~~~
lupin_sansei
THIS is more inspirational (at 4:35 in)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XDrv_M1znc>

